# Lamb/kid puller ?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to order a kid puller to have just incase before my kids start to arrive in January. I've only had one kid with head back and unfortunately me nor the vet was able to get the kid out in time. After a couple hours we finally did get the kid out dead and ended up losing my favorite doe a day or so later. So I want to be prepared this time. After looking at several sites I've found a few different ones with different prices. Just wondering from people that have actually used one , if they are basically the same or is one better than the other. And where I should order from?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmm, I've never herd of those before. Sounds like a good idea. I'll be following this thread. 

By the way cute profile pic


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone use one of these??


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have one, the white plastic one. I've sent someone to get it twice, got kids out in time before it arrived...lol. I really need to put it in the birthing box. You slip the "noose" around the head (behind the ears), and slip front feet through too, if you can. With head back position you have to "sweep" your hand behind head and draw forward, put your hand around head behind ears, flatten your hand against head as tight and smooth as possible and pull. Having really good surgical gloves with textured fingers tips, gives you some purchase against the slippery kid. Good luck.


----------



## run1251 (Jun 4, 2013)

Where did you purchase it?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the white plastic one too. I tried to use it once and ended up throwing it to the side and using a hay string . I now just have hay strings in my kit and think the puller was a total waist of money.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> Anyone use one of these??


Yes, I've used them. I have both of these items in my kidding kit and they have come in very handy!

http://www.enasco.com/product/C13129N

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/O.B.-Leg-Snare.html


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have one and always had it but I have never had to use it or maybe I never though about using it.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Yes, I've used them. I have both of these items in my kidding kit and they have come in very handy! http://www.enasco.com/product/C13129N http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/O.B.-Leg-Snare.html


Thanks. I just wanted to make sure I order the things I might need ,that someone else has actually used. I believe that if myself or the vet would've had something like this , my doe could have possibly been saved. Instead they used big chains for pulling horse foals and then finally used small dog leashes but I think the damage was already done from the chains


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The one we have is cable wire with a loop on each end. Looks very much like a wire saw. There is clear tubing on the loops so you dont cut yourself on the cable but its unlikely you would actually pull hard enough to have that be a worry.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> The one we have is cable wire with a loop on each end. Looks very much like a wire saw. There is clear tubing on the loops so you dont cut yourself on the cable but its unlikely you would actually pull hard enough to have that be a worry.


I'm not worried about cutting myself, I just want something that won't damage the doe or kid if I have to use it


----------

